# Any expat in Bukit Mertajam?



## hana lee (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi my name is Hana Lee, 
For a complicated reason, my husband and I are living in this area called Bukit Mertajam.
I cant seem to find any other expat or anything international ,really.
I feel very homesick and I can't fit in with the local people and culture here 
is there any other expat living around Bukit Mertajam too??


----------



## Joshwcy (May 21, 2013)

Hi Hana. I am afraid that Bukit Mertajam is like a small town there. Very few expats work there. Thinking of relocating to the CITY instead? E.g. KL? 

I m in the education industry. I do career counseling and career placement for students and working adults too. 

IF you would like to relocate, i can help to recommend a few jobs in the city for you. Just that you need to provide me your profession. 

Thanks.


----------



## pradipraj (May 24, 2013)

hey I am currently in Dubai and would like towork in malaysia ..I have been there in 2002 and worked till 2004. 
if I got the reasonable opportunity I really like to work there ..my best likely place


----------



## hana lee (Mar 3, 2013)

I would love to relocate to somewhere like K.L ! I am from a big city, so initially somewhere like K.L would fit me better. But unfortunately my husband's company is in penang.
The reason we are staying at bukit mertajam is because that is where my husband's parents are from. we live nearby his parents' place to take care of them.

Can you recommend a job for me in the Penang island? I am majored in advertising design. I have a B.A in advertising and an M.A in design management. Graduated from a private univ in USA. 
I wanted to apply for work in an embassy (i thought it'd help me with homesickness if i work in an expat environment), but have no luck so far! There is not many embassies in penang, and there is no job opening whenever i check their websites.

Thank you very much for your reply and your offer to help


----------



## Chong75 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Hana,

I understand, i moved in to Penang from KL by May, and now urgently need to relocate again to Ipoh, plz don't mind i post this up here, coz need to transfer these memberships urgently and with reduced price, there are many expats there may be you could meet some new friends in these activities.

1. Absolute Fitness Membership of 18 months, all clubs access.
2. Terimee Slimming Package of 37 sessions.

appreciate also your help to inform your friends if they are interested. 

i can be reached at 0122788643


----------

